# UMMMM.... Joshua



## Honor (Oct 28, 2009)

Ok it's late... I'm cracked out on Claritan D but I can't figure out how to change the title under my name... it says something like junior or something.... I want to change it to something cool but I can't figure out how. I see yours changed..so how do you do it????? I know, it's late you say, not important you say, but I really want to do it...pleassse help me out.


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 28, 2009)

He can change it because he is an Administrator.  To use Josh's words, we are simply peasants. Your name will change as you post more, though. Unfortunately it won't be fancy pancy like his is.


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 28, 2009)

of course he could give you the name PB Cracker


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 28, 2009)

That's racist!


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 28, 2009)

LOL...i said that bc she said she was cracked out....


----------



## Honor (Oct 28, 2009)

OPC'n said:


> of course he could give you the name PB Cracker


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Oct 28, 2009)

Joshua is a tyrant, chances are you will never get it.


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 28, 2009)

Joshua is not a tyrant, he's a benevolent dictator.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Oct 28, 2009)

BobVigneault said:


> Joshua is not a tyrant, he's a benevolent dictator.



Maybe your right. But I don't see anything benevolent in calling us peasants. A tyrant he stands.


----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 28, 2009)

Serfs.


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 28, 2009)

I like being a peasant....you don't have to worry about others trying to assassinate you for the throne!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 28, 2009)

OPC'n said:


> I like being a peasant....you don't have to worry about others trying to assassinate you for the throne!



Can doctors really be peasants?


----------



## au5t1n (Oct 28, 2009)

Scottish Lass said:


> OPC'n said:
> 
> 
> > I like being a peasant....you don't have to worry about others trying to assassinate you for the throne!
> ...


Let's wait a few more years of Obama's administration to find that out.


----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 28, 2009)

austinww said:


> Scottish Lass said:
> 
> 
> > OPC'n said:
> ...




I just about split a gut laughing when I read this.


----------



## ewenlin (Oct 28, 2009)

OPC'n said:


> I like being a peasant....you don't have to worry about others trying to assassinate you for the throne!



Peasant doctor, ahahaha.


----------



## Honor (Oct 28, 2009)

XBlackWaterX said:


> Joshua is a tyrant, chances are you will never get it.


you speak too soon.... did you see??? I'm something cool... yep yep yep... I don't know what I am but I'm _something_ cool


THANKS JOSHUA!!!!!!!


----------



## ewenlin (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't know whether to laugh or shake my head at this thread.

But I'm happy for you, something cool.


----------



## Honor (Oct 28, 2009)

just laugh... oh and you can call me SC


----------



## Edward (Oct 28, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> That's racist!



Thinking of the Black Crackers? 

Atlanta Black Crackers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Or the team that originally played in Atlanta Stadium? 

Atlanta Crackers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Oct 28, 2009)

Honor said:


> XBlackWaterX said:
> 
> 
> > Joshua is a tyrant, chances are you will never get it.
> ...


----------

